# Sedation to trim beak?



## MildredsMommy (Jan 30, 2015)

When I posted a pic of my juvie ornate Mildred it was mentioned to me her beak needed to be trimmed. Mildred is very active and not fond of being messed with-lol. I thought she could probably do with a check up, so I called one of the vets on the list here in San Antonio as he is literally around the corner from me. They mentioned having to possibly sedate her if need be...which kinda freaks me out. Is this safe? Necessary? I attached the picture-I can certainly start feeding her off a rock, and she goes back outside in about two months-is this something I can reverse on my own? Thank you ahead of time for advice and suggestions


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2015)

She should not have to be sedated. Many members trim their own tortoises beaks. If they can do it without sedation, a vet, if they are any kind of good reptile vet, should be able to do it too, without sedation. Maybe find another vet or tell them to do it without sedation.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 30, 2015)

No sedation. Its far more dangerous than an overly long beak. 

I took one if my RTs for a beak trim, and she refused to come out and cooperate. The vet wisely sent us home without doing anything.


----------



## leigti (Jan 30, 2015)

I would not have her sedated and less absolutely necessary, it is usually safe but sometimes animals react to the medication. keep feeding her on terra-cotta or a rock or slate. I file down the beak on my box turtle using a wooden nail file. I have to hold her head out of the shell and just briefly file and then I let her relax and then I do it again. she is not thrilled but it's okay. it would be an easier job with two people though  I don't do this little filing session for more than about five minutes. And then a few days later I will do it again.


----------



## MildredsMommy (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies-I am not a fan of sedation be it for my shelled OR fur kids-so I will not be taking her to that vet but rather try the nail file/feeding on hard surface as everyone suggested. Yvonne actually gave me great instructions on using a fingernail clipper, but I am too much of a scardey cat to try that method 

I hope everyone has a great weekend ahead!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 30, 2015)

It's not a recommended method, a competent vet should be able to do a beak trim without it. Safe? more than likely yes, but not necessary IMHO.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2015)

I've done a beak trim or two over the years and never once sedated the victim... uhhh... I mean patient...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/overgrown-beak.13061/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2015)

It's a little harder with a box turtle because they close up and all the pressure/muscles in the world can't open that shell. But with an ornate, you can usually get them to bite at you, and then when they do, grab the head behind the jaws and hold on tight.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a little harder with a box turtle because they close up and all the pressure/muscles in the world can't open that shell. But with an ornate, you can usually get them to bite at you, and then when they do, grab the head behind the jaws and hold on tight.



Fat wooden speculum works good too.


----------



## leigti (Jan 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a little harder with a box turtle because they close up and all the pressure/muscles in the world can't open that shell. But with an ornate, you can usually get them to bite at you, and then when they do, grab the head behind the jaws and hold on tight.


Stop sign right now and it hurts if they pinch your fingers in that shell  it is amazing how strong they are, I'm always afraid I'm going to hurt her. but I think it being done in short sessions helps.


----------



## leigti (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sorry, cut out the first couple in the last word in my response please.


----------

